# Probleme mit WoT FPS



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ein Freund von mir hat sich eine GTX 760 gekauft. Seit dem er sie drin hat (System neu aufgesetzt, aktuellste Treiber und BIOS) Probleme mit der FPS bei WoT. Egal welche Grafikeinstellungen er wählt, es ändert sich nix an seinen FPS. Er hat immer 10-40FPS. Haben mit MSI Afterburner die GPU-Last ausgelesen - 40-50%. Im WoT Forúm meinten viele, dass es mit der Keplerarchitektur Probleme gibt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung hier mit Kepler-GPU's?

System:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 @3,8GHz
MSI 990FXA-GD80
8GB DDR3
2x OCZ Vertex 60GB RAID 0
OCZ Stealth Xstream 600W
EVGA GTX760 ACX
Windows 8.1

21,5" @1080p

Würde mich über Tipps freuen


----------



## Eiche (31. Oktober 2013)

AMD Komplettpaket installiert für den Chipsatz von AMD?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Oktober 2013)

Jop alles drauf. Das komische ist, dass andere Games auch @maxed out flüssig laufen :s


----------



## Frontline25 (23. Dezember 2013)

Wot ist leider nicht Cpu optimiert und dadurch stark cpu lastig. 
mit meinem sys läufts ca auf hoch mit 28-50 fps (extrem schwankend) (Liegt daran das lediglich 1 kern auf 100% liegt und alle restlichen sich langweilen und vielleicht ein 2. Kern auf 20% liegt

Ps= Schaltet aufjedenfall alle ketteneffekte aus (sie sind in 8.9 verbuggt doch bei 8.10 weis ich es noch net)


----------



## Polyethylen (23. Dezember 2013)

Hm, ladet euch vllt. mal CPU Control herunter und weist dem Programm mal alle 4 Kerne zu. 
Bei einem anderen Spiel, was so grausig programmiert wurde (nur 1 CPU-Kern) hat das massiv geholfen.
Mangels Spiel (war bis jetzt zu faul nach dem neuaufsetzen runterzuladen) kann ich es aber leider nicht selbst testen.


----------



## Frontline25 (23. Dezember 2013)

wie willst du eine engine splitten? ...


----------



## Polyethylen (23. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung, wie das Programm das macht. Bei CitiesXL hat es jedenfalls funktioniert.
Is halt so


----------



## Frontline25 (23. Dezember 2013)

du kannst nur die engine auf einen anderen kern zuweisen aber nicht aufteilen (so einfach wäre es ja net, sonst wärs ja schon längst drin ^^) 
Was beim Livestreamen eh egal is wot+livestreamprogramm+Firefox+Winamp+Ts3+Fraps und man hat schon eine ordentliche auslastung auf allen kernen  (Full HD stream natürlich ^^)


----------



## Homerclon (24. Dezember 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Ps= Schaltet aufjedenfall alle ketteneffekte aus (sie sind in 8.9 verbuggt doch bei 8.10 weis ich es noch net)


 Hatten bei mir noch nie einen spürbaren Effekt gehabt.


----------



## Frontline25 (24. Dezember 2013)

bei mir ists immer sehr sporadisch (wenn ich es eingeschaltet hab) Leistungseinbrüche von 10 bis soge 20 fps weniger...
Ausgeschaltet und nichts mehr dergleichen gehabt. (Weis jetzt nicht wie es in 8.10 ist)


----------



## uka (24. Dezember 2013)

Schalt auf die alte Engine oder warte auf nen Multicore-Engine Patch  Ich hab auch FPS drops von 100 auf 12 runter ..


----------



## XP1500Monster (25. Dezember 2013)

Kleine Info, der Multicore-Support soll noch 2014 kommen. Ob im ersten oder zweiten Quartal, keine Ahnung. Den Entwicklern nach wird das zusammen mit dem Havok-patch gemacht.
Außerdem wird 2014 (nach dem Multicore) ein "HD-client" eingeführt, die Panzermodelle werden angeblich bis zu 4-mal so viel Polygone wie vorher haben. Außerdem wird WoT auf die World of Warplanes-Engine umgestellt.
Quelle: www.wot-com.de und ftr.wot-news.com


----------

